# Muchas gracias



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían decir cómo se dice "muchas gracias" en aleman?

Creo que es "Danke" algo, pero el diccionario de WordReference dice algo diferente.

...

Muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Danke shön, según recuerdo.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## jacquesvd

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir cómo se dice "muchas gracias" en aleman?
> 
> Creo que es "Danke" algo, pero el diccionario de WordReference dice algo diferente.
> 
> ...
> Muchas gracias


 
Danke o danke schön= gracias; por muchas gracias, diria: danke sehr oder danke vielmals.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

El equivalente más directo será *vielen Dank*.

(Aunque dependerá de la situación concreta y de otros factores, dado que en alemán parece haber una mayor posibilidad de variación al decir "(muchas) gracias" que en castellano.)


----------

